
Time Warner Cable Sent Me to Collections – A Tale of Customer DB Fragmentation - krisroadruck
https://medium.com/@krisroadruck/time-warner-cable-sent-me-to-collections-d9fbbeb3aea7#.clq0b9pl0
======
Keverw
Oh wow, they actually create a new account instead of moving the service?
Interesting system. I wouldn't be surprised if they were using some really old
enterprise database solution. But if the system works most of the time, I
guess not all businesses care. Banks run on really old technology, but they
put pretty makeup all over their websites to seem modern.

Wonder how it would work if you had like a house in Texas and a vacation home
in Florida. I guess you'd have two separate accounts and bills even if its in
the same name?

